# SoCal MEET: LA and SD peeps. BBQ/OLDSCHOOL/NEW SCHOOL



## tkit213 (Jun 27, 2007)

classic-celica.com Forums-viewtopic-who in so cal is down for a meet/bbq?




check out the link for all the info. 

BBQ/Meet at Doheney beach in Dana Point, Ca. i wanted to have as many old school peeps show so bring food and maybe some money (raffle?) and have fun checking out other peoples rides from so cal. 

please show support by showing up, posting on other sites, or letting others know.


----------



## Zerogravity (Jan 31, 2007)

so how did this meet go?


----------



## tkit213 (Jun 27, 2007)

Zerogravity said:


> so how did this meet go?



the meet went well. there were a lot of sweet cars that came through. few datsuns with v6 swaps n cages n stuff from SD n LA and some celicas and two skylines.


----------

